# My New Toy Mio Cyclo 305 GPS



## jasonmccullum (28 Aug 2013)

i have been thinking about getting a GPS for my bike but wanted turn by turn like i have in my car and i found this

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_899371_langId_-1_categoryId_165741

come with full GPS, ANT+ heart monitor and ANT+ cadance and speed wireless units for.......£170

i also wanted to fit in in front of my bars but since MIO dont make this i created one myself costing £1. Got a mudguard set from the poundshop and used the bracket system .

Have a look at the pictures and tell me what you think


Jay


----------



## Moda (28 Aug 2013)

Excellent!

What are you doing for maps?


----------



## cubegame (28 Aug 2013)

Don't like to be the bearer of bad news but the Halfords money off codes work on this and you can bring it down to £145.

I'm still wondering whether to pull the trigger on one.


----------



## jasonmccullum (28 Aug 2013)

The maps are built into the device you get off road and on road ones

Bugger on the money codes. But tbh I'm happy the price I paid so I'm not that upset


----------



## Moda (28 Aug 2013)

jasonmccullum said:


> The maps are built into the device you get off road and on road ones


Are they any good? What's the routing like?

Mate likes my Garmin but wants something a bit cheaper.


----------



## outlash (28 Aug 2013)

If it works then great but you can get a Garmin etrex 30 with all that for £160, the etrex 20 without ANT+ is £120. 


tony.


----------



## Moda (28 Aug 2013)

outlash said:


> If it works then great but you can get a Garmin etrex 30 with all that for £160, the etrex 20 without ANT+ is £120.



It's the maps wot cost the money!


----------



## outlash (28 Aug 2013)

Moda said:


> It's the maps wot cost the money!


 
Velomaps are free. See here: http://www.velomap.org/


Tony.


----------



## Damaged Hero (28 Aug 2013)

I have one of those,impressive bit of kit,But be very careful taking it off the mount.
Mine has been replaced once already,as the locking wings on the device had snapped and within 3 weeks of getting it back it has broken again,I am going to bond it to the mount and then use reusable cable ties when i need to take it off my bike to upload my ride data and charge it.

Great idea with the bracket,I might have to pinch that idea


----------



## Moda (28 Aug 2013)

outlash said:


> Velomaps are free. See here: http://www.velomap.org/
> 
> 
> Tony.


Thanks info passed on!


----------



## outlash (28 Aug 2013)

No worries , I've had the 20 for a couple of months now and I'm very happy with it. Uses standard AA batteries too...


Tony..


----------



## jasonmccullum (28 Aug 2013)

the maps are good and the turn by turn is excellent.. you get off road maps (Open Street Maps) and road Maps (Teleatlas which is owned by TOM TOM)

i was planning to buy a wahoo hrm and monitor but at this price is amazing value and almost half the price of the garmin 800


----------



## Garz (28 Aug 2013)

May just be me but I hope the unit is not heavy. Looks like on the typical UK pothole ridden roads a bad section could flip/drop/snap.


----------



## jasonmccullum (28 Aug 2013)

just weighted it and it comes in at 150grams if that helps


----------



## Ben M (28 Aug 2013)

My mum has one of these. They seem okay. The only issues are that it takes more faffing to import into mapmyride or Strava than a garmin and even then the ant+ data doesn't import.


----------



## Kbrook (28 Aug 2013)

Sorry for being thick what is ANT+ ?


----------



## jasonmccullum (28 Aug 2013)

wire less technology that is universal like bluetooth , it can be used for hrm and cadance sensors


----------



## bpsmith (29 Aug 2013)

cubegame said:


> Don't like to be the bearer of bad news but the Halfords money off codes work on this and you can bring it down to £145.
> 
> I'm still wondering whether to pull the trigger on one.



What codes have you got? Been watching this for a week or so and thought I had missed the £25 discount?

How is the unit shaping up? Worth the spend? Was toying with a non map related gps unit, just for the stats download, but this model is close on price considering what it comes with.


----------



## jasonmccullum (30 Aug 2013)

done a couple of rides with the unit and am really happy i bought it.
it does everything i want on the road from gps guidance to hrm tracking

the MIO share software is...limited so im still using Map My Ride to log my rides

only wish when you use it on the turbo it would give a workout time and distance ( this are only available when you use the gps outside). currently it only give sensor speed, cadance and HRM

overall for the money its a bargain.


----------



## martint235 (30 Aug 2013)

Just purely out of curiosity, what's the blue lever thing for?


----------



## jasonmccullum (30 Aug 2013)

its a resistance lever for a tacx booster turbo trainer


----------



## Ben M (30 Aug 2013)

If anyone's looking for a cheap navigation computer, I'd consider the new Garmin model too:

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/...cling-computers-launched-eurobike-2013-38251/


----------



## Saluki (30 Aug 2013)

Nice bracket making. I am saving for a Mio as I like the 'surprise me' function.


----------



## sickboyblue (30 Aug 2013)

Saluki said:


> Nice bracket making. I am saving for a Mio as I like the 'surprise me' function.


Does it tickle your bum at random intervals during your ride?


----------



## jasonmccullum (30 Aug 2013)

lol if you pay for the premium package...


----------



## bpsmith (30 Aug 2013)

sickboyblue said:


> Does it tickle your bum at random intervals during your ride?



If you load it with Australian maps it does...


----------



## bpsmith (30 Aug 2013)

Ben M said:


> If anyone's looking for a cheap navigation computer, I'd consider the new Garmin model too:
> 
> http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/...cling-computers-launched-eurobike-2013-38251/



Review below suggests that it's more for tourists and doesn't come with the same kit as the Mio. Cadence doesn't get support, for example.

http://www.dcrainmaker.com/2013/08/garmin-touring-computer.html


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (31 Aug 2013)

Ben M said:


> If anyone's looking for a cheap navigation computer, I'd consider the new Garmin model too:
> 
> http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/...cling-computers-launched-eurobike-2013-38251/



Want one.


----------



## cubegame (31 Aug 2013)

As it is the last day of the Halfords British Cycling 15% code I've just this moment bought one. Been taking a break from cycling of late but it will be at the store on Monday to help me with my comeback.


----------



## Archie_tect (31 Aug 2013)

[I particularly like the fan bracket attachment in Photo 3...]


----------



## migrantwing (8 Sep 2013)

How does the Mio Cyclo 305 compare to the Bryton Rider 50? Would be nice to have cadence and HR, but not essential. I'd go Garmin, but just can't justify paying that amount of money.


----------



## bpsmith (8 Sep 2013)

Halfords no longer have stock.


----------



## migrantwing (8 Sep 2013)

bpsmith said:


> Halfords no longer have stock.



Yep. I checked this afternoon.


----------



## phobic_sting (17 Sep 2013)

migrantwing said:


> Yep. I checked this afternoon.


I swear I got one of the last ones the other week. Very shortly after I reserved it, the site said no longer available. A lot of money in the grand scheme of things but I suppose it was a 'bargain' compared to some of the prices for these features out there. Only one problem so far, the speed sensor seems to register about 2-3mph faster than the GPS speed. I got really excited for a few seconds when I glanced down and seen 25mph for a relatively modest effort! The manual says that it detects wheel size automatically and there are no menu options to manually enter it. Anyone else had this experience? I've got the latest firmware etc.


----------



## migrantwing (18 Sep 2013)

phobic_sting said:


> I swear I got one of the last ones the other week. Very shortly after I reserved it, the site said no longer available. A lot of money in the grand scheme of things but I suppose it was a 'bargain' compared to some of the prices for these features out there. Only one problem so far, the speed sensor seems to register about 2-3mph faster than the GPS speed. I got really excited for a few seconds when I glanced down and seen 25mph for a relatively modest effort! The manual says that it detects wheel size automatically and there are no menu options to manually enter it. Anyone else had this experience? I've got the latest firmware etc.



The missus' car does the same when she has the satnav on. The digital speedo is always a few mph less than the satnav speed.

All in all, are you happy with the Mio? Still holding off on pulling the trigger on one.


----------



## jasonmccullum (18 Sep 2013)

ive done around 300km with my MIO and it has given my cycling a whole new lease of life

i have travelled down little country lanes i didnt even know excisted

in all i love it and worth every penny i paid for it


----------



## migrantwing (19 Sep 2013)

jasonmccullum said:


> ive done around 300km with my MIO and it has given my cycling a whole new lease of life
> 
> i have travelled down little country lanes i didnt even know excisted
> 
> in all i love it and worth every penny i paid for it



Gonna pull the trigger one one, mate. Thanks for the pics and your posts regards the Mio


----------



## Downward (28 Sep 2013)

You can link your mioshare to strava now when you upload your ride to mioshare it populates strava too.

Think I have done around 220 miles since buying it last month with it.


----------



## migrantwing (29 Sep 2013)

So, you'd recommend the Mio then?


----------



## jasonmccullum (29 Sep 2013)

i do personally since i got the unit it has made long distance riding easier as i just follow the gps. plus with the surprise me function i never ride the same route more than once. My distance has now increase to 70km from 40 in a month


----------



## Downward (29 Sep 2013)

Yeah I went from a Garmin 305 (I think) !


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (29 Sep 2013)

jasonmccullum said:


> i do personally since i got the unit it has made long distance riding easier as i just follow the gps. plus with the surprise me function i never ride the same route more than once. My distance has now increase to 70km from 40 in a month


I've got a "Surprise Me" function, otherwise known as a lousy sense of direction combined with poor local knowledge. I quite often end up doing 70km when I intended 40 too


----------



## Downward (14 Oct 2013)

The Navigation is a bit strange. It managed to send me on a 10 mile journey home instead of the shortest 8 mile route.
There is an update due this month apparently too. I'm hoping this one works as the last update borked my unit


----------



## cubegame (14 Oct 2013)

I've been using mine happily for over a month. Surprise Me is a great feature, although a little annoying when it decides to boost the miles by swerving you around housing estates in town as on my recent Tour De Crawley.

I'm in the market for an out front mount for mine though. Any ideas?


----------



## jasonmccullum (18 Oct 2013)

there are 2 options either you can make your own or i got a mountain bike one which is a little heavy but works.

currently i am looking at getting a garmin bar fly and seeing if it can be adapted


----------



## dolanmythos1 (4 Jun 2014)

Damaged Hero said:


> I have one of those,impressive bit of kit,But be very careful taking it off the mount.
> Mine has been replaced once already,as the locking wings on the device had snapped and within 3 weeks of getting it back it has broken again,I am going to bond it to the mount and then use reusable cable ties when i need to take it off my bike to upload my ride data and charge it.
> 
> Great idea with the bracket,I might have to pinch that idea


Hi. 
I have a mio cyclo 305 and have experienced the same problem as you have with the locking vanes snapping. I was just wondering if you had to pay to get yours repaired? I have only had mine for two months and mio uk have declined warranty on it. Thanks


----------



## Damaged Hero (15 Jun 2014)

dolanmythos1 said:


> Hi.
> I have a mio cyclo 305 and have experienced the same problem as you have with the locking vanes snapping. I was just wondering if you had to pay to get yours repaired? I have only had mine for two months and mio uk have declined warranty on it. Thanks


I sent them a picture of the broken lock wings and I told them I was not impressed. They asked me to send the unit to them, they fixed it and updated the software for free under the warranty.
I ended up gluing the fitting to the unit as it broke again and I now fit it with reusable cable ties.


----------



## MonsterEnergy (19 Dec 2019)

insane...i have one of these devices and very much highly recommend one of them. where would u find the cheapest bike mount as i dont have 1?


----------

